# saddle for nigerian dwarf wether



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

With the nigerians built more on the dairy lines then pygmies. Any one have a idea if they can carry a special made saddle tree instead of just a soft pack?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure they could fit a smaller pack frame. I'd definitely stick with pine or spruce since weight is going to be an issue. Spruce is very light weight with good strength to weight ratio.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Great thank you vary much!


----------

